# Government designed gas can spouts



## nettle (Jan 5, 2020)

My old fuel cans, both diesel and gas, have been babied for years for fear of only having the replacement option to be the newer politically correct fuel cans and the spout that comes with them. This is the spout that has the hook on the spout that is pushed while fueling that causes fuel to be spilled all over the equipment. 

I could ramble on about this for a while but I will spare everyone.

After years of good service one of the plastic spouts on one of my Chilton containers fatigued and broke.

Tonight I ordered some spouts and adapters from EZ-POUR for my some of of my Blitz and Chilton containers. Hopefully these spouts and adapters work out OK.


----------



## Ronaldo (Jan 5, 2020)

I have some of the EZ-POUR and I like them. Seem to be of good quality.


----------



## Rjpoog1989 (Jan 5, 2020)

I just got one of those High Flow spouts for my Diesel Can. It’s crazy that a guy has to buy a can and then spend another 11$ to buy a spout and vent so it can work right. Before now I’ve used the no-spill gas cans and they seem to work alright, just slow. I do like those for chainsaws because they are slow.


----------



## nettle (Jan 5, 2020)

Before posting here I was looking at older pre-ban used cans and spouts on Ebay. Hopefully all had a pirate's patch over on eye when they created these listings.


----------



## ATH (Jan 6, 2020)

How much do you use at a time (in a day, etc...)?

I was doing some work in the woods and didn't want to carry a big can around, so was looking for something small (+/- 1 quart). Couldn't find any small cans appropriate for carrying fuel for less than $20. Then it occurred to me...I bought a few quart cans of Tru-Fuel. Used that, then refilled the cans. I carried them around in a pocket on my tool belt (along with a quart bottle of bar and chain oil). They have enough to fill the tank a little over twice. By then it was about lunch time anyhow, so I'd just get a new can at the truck and head back out for the afternoon. I then fill those from a bigger can using a funnel, so don't need the spout. It has worked out very well and is much easier to pour.


----------



## nettle (Jan 11, 2020)

These are for my mowers, tractor, atv's, chainsaws, and weed eaters. Lifting a 6 gallon can from the ground chest high for the tractor is the worst. Hard on the plastic nozzle.


----------



## nettle (Jan 11, 2020)

EZ-POUR adapters for my Blitz and Chilton 5/6 gallon containers came yesterday. Money well spent.


----------



## catbuster (Jan 12, 2020)

I’ve been replacing Blitz cans as they go out with the No-Spill brand and really like the spouts, for what it’s worth. It’s an ergonomic solution that doesn’t fly in the face of the rules, for smaller cans at least.


----------



## Ronaldo (Jan 12, 2020)

catbuster said:


> I’ve been replacing Blitz cans as they go out with the No-Spill brand and really like the spouts, for what it’s worth. It’s an ergonomic solution that doesn’t fly in the face of the rules, for smaller cans at least.


I like the no spills for small tanks. They flow pretty slow for bigger equipment size tanks, etc.

Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## catbuster (Jan 12, 2020)

The other thing worth noting is that in my business anything we’d need more than 5 gallons of (diesel mostly) we keep in a 90 gallon L tank sitting between the front of the bed and the truck tool box. I don’t really use large cans.


----------



## Matt93eg (Jan 18, 2020)

The government is only trying to look out for our best interest and keep us safe...........kidding if course, they can take all these spouts and cram them right up there behind. I have cussed and fussed the stupid things. 

I mostly am just filling up saws so I ended up buying one of those expensive Sure Cans. Works well for a saw but anything big would be to slow. 

My lawn mower has a 12 gallon tank so I just throw it on the trailer and take it to the pump and fill it.


----------



## RTK (Jan 23, 2020)

Expensive, but these are nice

https://www.zoro.com/justrite-type-...MIwMv60pOb5wIVFcRkCh1-qwm-EAQYAiABEgLNJfD_BwE


----------



## AGoodSteward (Jan 23, 2020)

I just gut em. Shove a cork or stick in em for a cap, and forget they ever had any "features".
Chew the vent out with a knife if it interferes with my new cap. Maybe pics tomorrow if I remember.
The "spillproof" ones certainly cause more spills than they ever prevented.


----------



## SS396driver (Feb 20, 2020)

I have a couple of these . I also have an Eagle 5 gallon metal can but it only holds about four now backed into it with the kubota.

I buy these when I go to the Carlisle shows. Good price no shipping no tax . Mine are red going to get 2 more reds and a yellow for diesel


----------



## Nodak Andy (Mar 23, 2020)

NO-SPILL Gas Can, 5 gal., 1450 at Tractor Supply Co.


Find NO-SPILL Gas Can, 5 gal., 1450 in the Gas Cans category at Tractor Supply Co.Our original family of gas cans continues to set the industry




www.tractorsupply.com





I like these... just wish they made that nozzle the right size to retrofit all the crappy gubment style nozzled cans I have.... oh well.


----------



## michael j (May 10, 2020)

I put vents in my no-spills. Working good now


----------



## Cricket (Dec 25, 2021)

AGoodSteward said:


> I just gut em. Shove a cork or stick in em for a cap, and forget they ever had any "features".
> Chew the vent out with a knife if it interferes with my new cap. Maybe pics tomorrow if I remember.
> The "spillproof" ones certainly cause more spills than they ever prevented.


Those things are beyond dangerous. Bad enough they spill all over - but they *spray*! Spilled gas isn't dangerous enough, they needed to aerosolize the stuff??


----------



## pdqdl (Dec 25, 2021)

RTK said:


> Expensive, but these are nice
> 
> https://www.zoro.com/justrite-type-...MIwMv60pOb5wIVFcRkCh1-qwm-EAQYAiABEgLNJfD_BwE



You beat me to it. That's the only kind of fuel can I buy anymore. They outlast all the others, and they save enough on spilled fuel to pay for themselves.

First, you get the can in perfect position before you pull the trigger and begin to pour.
2nd: shutoff is almost instant, and doesn't require you to lower the can from an awkward position before it quits flowing.
3rd: flow is fast or slow according to the easily operated valve. Git 'er done! Spill nothing.

Lastly: Easily refilled, too. Unlike most safety cans, the fill hole is separate from the pour spout. So it doesn't take any time fiddling with a pouring funnel to refill the fuel can.


----------



## magreeable (Dec 25, 2021)

nettle said:


> My old fuel cans, both diesel and gas, have been babied for years for fear of only having the replacement option to be the newer politically correct fuel cans and the spout that comes with them. This is the spout that has the hook on the spout that is pushed while fueling that causes fuel to be spilled all over the equipment.
> 
> I could ramble on about this for a while but I will spare everyone.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure where you live, but tractor supply has the old style spouts.


----------



## Howard Justice (Aug 23, 2022)

ATH said:


> How much do you use at a time (in a day, etc...)?
> 
> I was doing some work in the woods and didn't want to carry a big can around, so was looking for something small (+/- 1 quart). Couldn't find any small cans appropriate for carrying fuel for less than $20. Then it occurred to me...I bought a few quart cans of Tru-Fuel. Used that, then refilled the cans. I carried them around in a pocket on my tool belt (along with a quart bottle of bar and chain oil). They have enough to fill the tank a little over twice. By then it was about lunch time anyhow, so I'd just get a new can at the truck and head back out for the afternoon. I then fill those from a bigger can using a funnel, so don't need the spout. It has worked out very well and is much easier to pour.


Same.


----------



## pdqdl (Aug 23, 2022)

RTK said:


> Expensive, but these are nice
> 
> https://www.zoro.com/justrite-type-...MIwMv60pOb5wIVFcRkCh1-qwm-EAQYAiABEgLNJfD_BwE



Yes! But much better for chainsaw service in the smaller cans.


----------

